# Worst judges decision in MMA history?



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

What do you guys think? I gotta go with Bas over Randleman. Randleman was robbed. Bas' face looked like hamburger, and Randleman was fine. He dominated Bas the whole fight. Yes Bas did ok off his back, but cmon..He got killed!!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmmm. I d say Wand over Arona because it was a title fight. BTW, this should be in the General MMA section. :dunno:


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

easily hands down, Tito VS Forrest Griffen, Griffen won.


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

daman5 said:


> easily hands down, Tito VS Forrest Griffen, Griffen won.


LEARN TO SPELL HIS NAME RIGHT!!!!!!!
IT IS GRIFFIN!!!!1 NOT GRIFFEN!!!!!111111
OMGWTFBBQ!!!!!!     
AND U CALL YOURSELF A MMA [email protected][email protected][email protected]??!?!?!?!??!?!?! 
WTF


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Chill dude, it's just a misspelling. The ALL CAPS and teh leet speek 10101OMGROXORZ10101!!!!!! makes you seem like a 12 year old. If you really are 12, then never mind.

On topic: I agree on the Bas Rutten vs. Kevin Randleman decision. No way Bas won that fight. 
I slightly agree on the Forrest vs. Tito decision. I thought Forrest took the fight, but going through it round by round I could see how Tito wound up getting it. It was really close.
I disagree on the Silva vs. Arona fight (2nd fight). I thought it was a super-close fight and was basically a coin flip. In my mind a coin flip in a title match should always go to the champion. If you're going to take a man's belt from him there should be little doubt who won the fight.


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

The Ortiz/Griffin fight was close,but I feel Griffin won it.Too close to be the worst ref decision ever though.Randleman destroyed Rutten,and lost the decision,this could well be the biggest robbery ever!lol


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Ortiz/Griffin yeah. Though it was very close anyway so anyone could have won.


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

Karo Vs Sanchez


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

bj penn v gsp 

here comes the backlash


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Kevin Randleman didn't do shit in his with Bas Rutten.


The first 5 or 6 minutes he dominated Rutten but for the rest of the 12 mintue round plus the two other 5 minute rounds Ruttne won.


Randleman just layed on Rutten for the entire hlaf of the fight while Rutten kept cutting him up with elbows and going for submissions of his back. Randleman just didn't do anything during the rest of that fight. Rutten also won the striking on his feet during the breif time they were there.


So using the judging criteria back than, the striking and agression go to Rutten while the graplling goes to Randleman. In the end, Rutten wins.


Pogo


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> bj penn v gsp


lol gsp won that easily.


Jardine vs Bonnor was a prtety bad decision.


----------



## crazyeyezkilla (Jan 11, 2007)

*ortiz vs griffin*

The only reason ortiz won the decision is because liddell vs ortiz makes more money than Liddell vs Griffin...BS...another crappy decision was Bonnar vs Jardine,I thought Jardine won that fight


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

kaiser1041 said:


> bj penn v gsp
> 
> here comes the backlash


no way you can really watch that fight and come to the conclusion that bj penn won. st pierre took him down like 6 times while the whole time rogan was going on about how amazing penn's take down defense is.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

In UFC, as we all know, fights are judged on a per round basis. Therefore, whoever wins more rounds wins. Thats why Tito beat Forrest, and GSP beat BJ. Its simple, its not judges based on total damage or finishing the fight strong (this will give you points for the last round, sure). The Randleman Rutten fight is definitely a tough one but Randleman was also inactive other than the first few minutes as far as i remember (its been a while  ).


----------



## fedor8719 (Oct 19, 2006)

fighter194 said:


> lol gsp won that easily.


 You are so stupid. BJ Penn won that fight, you could say GSP "took him down," like some other idiot said, but he didn't slam him or anything, when he took him down it looked like they had already been out dinner and a movie, if you know what im saying (actually fighter194 you probably don't((ohh and for your info a good comeback to this post would be "ya cause i haven't been out to dinner and a movie with a guy"(((that sounds like something you'd say))). And once GSP was on him he didn't do shit, look at bj's face not a mark and it not like he's a guy who face doesn't get busted up or anything. look at GSP's face. BJ owned GSP on his feet, who else has done that. By the way this is called MMA not NCAA wrestling so i really don't give a f*** about how many times GSP brought the fight to the ground because again he didn't do shit down there (he probably couldn't even have gotten a pin fall!). Anyways Penn can only blame himself for the loss because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin). Anyways BJ lost on paper if you saw these guys walking down the street the next day you would know who won the fight.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

daman5 said:


> easily hands down, Tito VS Forrest Griffen, Griffen won.


I take it you haven't really been watching mma for much more than a year.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

BJ didnt dominate on his feet. He won one round and he got points for it from all three judges. He also got points from a judge for the second round I believe. Which makes no sense. According to UFC rules, it should have been a unanimous decision. Plus, BJ has one of those rubber faces that never seem to show any damage.,..


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Kevin Randleman didn't do shit in his with Bas Rutten.
> 
> 
> The first 5 or 6 minutes he dominated Rutten but for the rest of the 12 mintue round plus the two other 5 minute rounds Ruttne won.
> ...


Exactly. Not to mention back in the day LNP lost you points.

As for Tito/Forrest, Tito clearly won the fight. Just because the announcers were going crazy and you may have possibly bought into the hype, it was a clear win for Tito. First round was Tito domination. I believe one judge even gave the fight 10-8 Tito. The second round was Forrest stuffing Tito take downs, and just landing punches that didn't really faze Tito. 10-9 Forrest. Third round was both men swinging, Forrest getting slightly the better, then Tito getting the better and then Tito getting the takedown and winning the fight. 10-9 Tito. It doesn't matter how horny Joe and Mike got, the fight was a win for Tito.

Anyways worst decision has got to be Arona/SIlva. Arona won the fight, but Wand won because PRIDE didn't want Arona as champ.


----------



## fedor8719 (Oct 19, 2006)

His face swells and cuts too. I agree that whiter skin shows more damage but seriously GSP landed very little.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> You are so stupid. BJ Penn won that fight, you could say GSP "took him down," like some other idiot said, but he didn't slam him or anything, when he took him down it looked like they had already been out dinner and a movie, if you know what im saying (actually fighter194 you probably don't((ohh and for your info a good comeback to this post would be "ya cause i haven't been out to dinner and a movie with a guy"(((that sounds like something you'd say))). And once GSP was on him he didn't do shit, look at bj's face not a mark and it not like he's a guy who face doesn't get busted up or anything. look at GSP's face. BJ owned GSP on his feet, who else has done that. By the way this is called MMA not NCAA wrestling so i really don't give a f*** about how many times GSP brought the fight to the ground because again he didn't do shit down there (he probably couldn't even have gotten a pin fall!). Anyways Penn can only blame himself for the loss because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin). *nyways BJ lost on paper if you saw these guys walking down the street the next day you would know who won the fight.*


So with that logic, Sean Sherk lost to Kenny Florian? Josh Neer lost to Melvin Guillard? 

You have absolutely no idea how a fight is supposed to be scored, so I am not even going to bother with you. Takedowns don't mean nothing? LMAO.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

fedor8719 said:


> You are so stupid. BJ Penn won that fight, you could say GSP "took him down," like some other idiot said, but he didn't slam him or anything, when he took him down it looked like they had already been out dinner and a movie, if you know what im saying (actually fighter194 you probably don't((ohh and for your info a good comeback to this post would be "ya cause i haven't been out to dinner and a movie with a guy"(((that sounds like something you'd say))). And once GSP was on him he didn't do shit, look at bj's face not a mark and it not like he's a guy who face doesn't get busted up or anything. look at GSP's face. BJ owned GSP on his feet, who else has done that. By the way this is called MMA not NCAA wrestling so i really don't give a f*** about how many times GSP brought the fight to the ground because again he didn't do shit down there (he probably couldn't even have gotten a pin fall!). Anyways Penn can only blame himself for the loss because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin). Anyways BJ lost on paper if you saw these guys walking down the street the next day you would know who won the fight.


.......ignorance is bliss


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Thomson winning over Franca at UFC 46.

Seriously, what the hell was all that about? Hermes almost KO'd Josh in the third, and that should've sealed the deal. The fight was pretty even until then. Franca got screwed over big time.

About GSP vs Penn, Penn gave up in the 2nd & 3rd rounds, while GSP was working for takedowns and better positions. Penn won the first, but the last 2 rounds belonged to GSP, simply because he was actually aggressive enough to try to get better positions.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Nog/Ricco. Awful decision......awful fight though so I wouldn't advise digging it out. Jesus christ it's boring but Ricco pretty much did everything in that fight. It was billed as a ufc v pride match and as it went to a decision you knew who was gonna win. I really don't like Ricco but jeesh he got screwed.


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> You are so stupid. BJ Penn won that fight, you could say GSP "took him down," like some other idiot said, but he didn't slam him or anything, when he took him down it looked like they had already been out dinner and a movie, if you know what im saying (actually fighter194 you probably don't((ohh and for your info a good comeback to this post would be "ya cause i haven't been out to dinner and a movie with a guy"(((that sounds like something you'd say))). And once GSP was on him he didn't do shit, look at bj's face not a mark and it not like he's a guy who face doesn't get busted up or anything. look at GSP's face. BJ owned GSP on his feet, who else has done that. By the way this is called MMA not NCAA wrestling so i really don't give a f*** about how many times GSP brought the fight to the ground because again he didn't do shit down there (he probably couldn't even have gotten a pin fall!). Anyways Penn can only blame himself for the loss because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin). Anyways BJ lost on paper if you saw these guys walking down the street the next day you would know who won the fight.


lol you complete biased prick. You know nothing about how fights are scored. Go suck on baroni's **** some more, since thats all your good at.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva vs Mark Hunt, Pride Shockwave 2004


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> You are so stupid. BJ Penn won that fight, you could say GSP "took him down," like some other idiot said, but he didn't slam him or anything, when he took him down it looked like they had already been out dinner and a movie, if you know what im saying (actually fighter194 you probably don't((ohh and for your info a good comeback to this post would be "ya cause i haven't been out to dinner and a movie with a guy"(((that sounds like something you'd say))). And once GSP was on him he didn't do shit, look at bj's face not a mark and it not like he's a guy who face doesn't get busted up or anything. look at GSP's face. BJ owned GSP on his feet, who else has done that. By the way this is called MMA not NCAA wrestling so i really don't give a f*** about how many times GSP brought the fight to the ground because again he didn't do shit down there (he probably couldn't even have gotten a pin fall!). Anyways Penn can only blame himself for the loss because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin). Anyways BJ lost on paper if you saw these guys walking down the street the next day you would know who won the fight.


OMG! How wrong are you? Bit of a BJ fan then eh?Penn won the 1st round,clearly and decisively,but GSP rallied himself and won the next 2 rounds on points.Thats a win too you know,what there faces looked like next day may decide a street fight,but this is MMA,a governed and sanctioned sport with rules and judges.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> Wanderlei Silva vs Mark Hunt, Pride Shockwave 2004


hunt knew he had lost that fight wen the announcer sayd his name he couldnt belive it and he outweighed wandy by about 70pounds,great fight .


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

that was a shocker to hunt looked embarresd


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I just wanted to point out to the poster fedor8719 that GSP SLAMMED Penn to the mat in the third round, gaining a huge bunch of points. That kind of erases your whole point of GSP’s “soft” takedowns, doesn’t it? 

Bonnar and Jardine is up there with very bad judging. 

Come to think of it, I think Bobby Southworth beat Bonnar during season one of the Ultimate Fighter. That was a horribly judged fight.


----------



## fedor8719 (Oct 19, 2006)

fighter194 said:


> lol you complete biased prick. You know nothing about how fights are scored. Go suck on baroni's **** some more, since thats all your good at.


I knew you would try to make some gay comeback about Baroni (thats why i mentioned you say that in my 1st post((must have gone over your head))even the baroni thread was a joke to anyone with a sense of humor (not you). I would like to da dangity dangity knock you out. You and Danam5 must be the same person because all your posts suck.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I take it you haven't really been watching mma for much more than a year.



repped!
hahaha


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Kevin Randleman didn't do shit in his with Bas Rutten.
> 
> 
> The first 5 or 6 minutes he dominated Rutten but for the rest of the 12 mintue round plus the two other 5 minute rounds Ruttne won.
> ...


Bas was "cutting Randleman up"????are you kidding me..Bas looked desperate and was doing whatever he could to get Randleman off him. Randleman wasnt hurt, cut, bruised or ne thing. Bas was mangled, broken nose, all bloodied up. Your only saying Bas won so you sound like some mma know it all. But if you really know mma you will know that Bas got OWNED!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Going by UFC rules I dont know how anyone can argue the decision of GSP beating BJ. BJ won the 1st round, GSP won the 2nd and 3rd.Simple math. In Pride BJ would have won that fight for sure. And the Tito and Forrest fight it was very close. In Pride no question Tito won easily, in UFC that is probably the closest to a draw I have seen in a fight, but since Forrest never really hurt Tito and seeing that Forrest almost died in rd1 I give it to Tito. Those 2 fights arent even in the same league as the Randleman robbery though


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> I knew you would try to make some gay comeback about Baroni (thats why i mentioned you say that in my 1st post((must have gone over your head))even the baroni thread was a joke to anyone with a sense of humor (not you). I would like to da dangity dangity knock you out. You and Danam5 must be the same person because all your posts suck.


....wow hitting them right where it hurts, their posting on an internet fight forum skills you must be what 10 years old?
This is exactly why I rarely post here, I usually just read up on the news and avoid guys posting absurd opinions, and people like you causing ridiculous arguments, for example trying to say Penn beat GSP because he "did more damage". Unfortunately that's not how UFC fights are scored so suck it up and realize he lost rounds 2 and 3, end of discussion.
You also sound pretty foolish saying you want to "da dangity dangity knock you out" over the internet (whatever the hell that means).. try to refrain from sounding like an idiot and you might feel a bit better about yourself.


----------



## fedor8719 (Oct 19, 2006)

ok dr silvawand. Thanks for everything. This has been really childish and BJ lost.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin).


Well Big John is the best MMA ref ive EVER seen. Herb Dean, though not as good as BJM is a good ref and takes (or has taken) part in MMA fights and is skilled in MMA.


> Mario Yamasaki, founder and instructor of the Yamasaki Academy in the USA. The Yamasaki family has been teaching martial arts for 2 generations in Brazil. Born in Sao Paulo, Brazil, Mario Yamasaki had been training Brazilian Jujutsu since 1986, under Marcelo Behring who was a 5th degree black belt under Rickson Gracie


So this is, in fact, even more proof you talk more crap than my arse does in a year. I mean im relatively new to this, but you must have just seen MMA on teh web, and thought its sounded "1337"


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Bas was "cutting Randleman up"????are you kidding me..Bas looked desperate and was doing whatever he could to get Randleman off him. Randleman wasnt hurt, cut, bruised or ne thing. Bas was mangled, broken nose, all bloodied up. Your only saying Bas won so you sound like some mma know it all. But if you really know mma you will know that Bas got OWNED!!


Yea, I'm a huge Bas fan, but Randleman should've won the decision. Randleman was relentless, and Bas could only try to neutralize him. Throw in the Randleman fight, and the TK fight(Where Bas did an illegal knee to a downed TK), and you have one of the weirdest runs in the UFC.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> ok dr silvawand. Thanks for everything. This has been really childish and BJ lost.


Your welcome, I hope you live a life filled with joy and happiness.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

KillerG said:


> *Well Big John is the best MMA ref ive EVER seen.* Herb Dean, though not as good as BJM is a good ref and takes (or has taken) part in MMA fights and is skilled in MMA.


I disagree. He lost his edge and now stops fights way too early. UFC does that in general though, but I think Big John stops them way too early now. Kind of inevitable as the sport gets more mainstream/popular though..


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Bas was "cutting Randleman up"????are you kidding me..Bas looked desperate and was doing whatever he could to get Randleman off him. Randleman wasnt hurt, cut, bruised or ne thing. Bas was mangled, broken nose, all bloodied up. Your only saying Bas won so you sound like some mma know it all. But if you really know mma you will know that Bas got OWNED!!




Yeah, he was owned the first five or six minutes of the fights. But in the other 15 or 20 minutes Randleman didn't do shit besides lay on top of Rutten. How many times did the ref had to stand them up (even considering that the refs back then were much more conservative about standing guy's back up) because Randleman was inactive. All of the striking on the ground from then on and while they were on their feet went to Rutten as did the aggression. So in the end the grappling went to Randleman while the striking and aggression went to Rutten.


As for cutting him up, watch the fight again. Randlemans blond hair looked like it was Chris Lebens hair by the end of the fight. Besides I was just making a point, its not like they counted damage back in those days.


Pogo


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> I knew you would try to make some gay comeback about Baroni (thats why i mentioned you say that in my 1st post((must have gone over your head))even the baroni thread was a joke to anyone with a sense of humor (not you). I would like to da dangity dangity knock you out. You and Danam5 must be the same person because all your posts suck.


Just try and knock me out. id destroy you. Im not even gonna bother responding to your idiotic and childish posts.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I disagree. He lost his edge and now stops fights way too early. UFC does that in general though, but I think Big John stops them way too early now. Kind of inevitable as the sport gets more mainstream/popular though..


I have to say and I know I will get a lot of crap for this but Herb Dean is a better Ref than Big John for sure. Take the last ppv for instance Big John let Forrest take way too many Heavy punches from jardine. He could have been seriously hurt there. And same with the Desouza vs Alves fight. I duno what he was thinking there Alves was pounding on him for like a minute and a half unanswered and there was nothing Desouza could do. Herb Dean has fought in MMA before and I think he has better judgement when a fight should be stopped. People say he stops fights to early but really he stops when he believes that if it continues the fighter might be seriously hurt like Shamrock ortiz 2 he did stop it quick but be serious Shamrock had no chance and was going to get KOd seconds after it was stopped.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Herb Dean has fought in MMA before and I think he has better judgement when a fight should be stopped. People say he stops fights to early but really he stops when he believes that if it continues the fighter might be seriously hurt like Shamrock ortiz 2 he did stop it quick but be serious Shamrock had no chance and was going to get KOd seconds after it was stopped.


Yeah, I definitely have to agree with you about that. Besides, even Big John himself came out and said Herb shouldn't have been second-guessed because refs can see things others can't. Same thing with Tito-Chuck 2. People argue about that stoppage, but they're not trained refs who are standing a foot and a half away watching the fight closely.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I have to say and I know I will get a lot of crap for this but Herb Dean is a better Ref than Big John for sure. Take the last ppv for instance Big John let Forrest take way too many Heavy punches from jardine. He could have been seriously hurt there. And same with the Desouza vs Alves fight. I duno what he was thinking there Alves was pounding on him for like a minute and a half unanswered and there was nothing Desouza could do. Herb Dean has fought in MMA before and I think he has better judgement when a fight should be stopped. People say he stops fights to early but really he stops when he believes that if it continues the fighter might be seriously hurt like Shamrock ortiz 2 he did stop it quick but be serious Shamrock had no chance and was going to get KOd seconds after it was stopped.


Good post, repped. I totally agree. No knock on Big John, but Herb is a really good ref. He stays out of the way except when needed, and doesn't hesitate to pull the trigger to stop the fight if he feels a fighter is taking too much punishment. I've seen Herb do UFC shows, a Pride show, and a K1 show. He has a wealth of experience.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Bas was "cutting Randleman up"????are you kidding me..Bas looked desperate and was doing whatever he could to get Randleman off him. Randleman wasnt hurt, cut, bruised or ne thing. Bas was mangled, broken nose, all bloodied up. Your only saying Bas won so you sound like some mma know it all. But if you really know mma you will know that Bas got OWNED!!


Dude, are you kidding me? Randleman looked TERRIBLE at the end of that fight man! How long has it been since you watched it? Randleman's bleach blonde hair was 80% red by the end of it. Randleman fought like Rashad used to in that all he did was take him down and take a nap. He literally did NOTHING after the first 7 or so minutes of that fight. Just because Randleman is physically stronger than Bas and able to pin him on the ground for x amount of time doesn't mean he should win the fight. His face was getting pounded by elbows pretty much non-stop for most of the fight. This is no strong man competetion, sure Randleman was the stronger man and better wrestler but this is MMA and he got his ass kicked in a dominant position. Hell if all you had to do to win fights in the UFC is be able to pin your opponent and just chill out for as long as possible then all of our champs would be massive NCAA wrestlers.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to the Bas Randleman fight. I have never seen it and am kind of wondering what all this controversy is about.


----------



## fedor8719 (Oct 19, 2006)

KillerG said:


> Well Big John is the best MMA ref ive EVER seen. Herb Dean, though not as good as BJM is a good ref and takes (or has taken) part in MMA fights and is skilled in MMA.
> 
> 
> So this is, in fact, even more proof you talk more crap than my arse does in a year. I mean im relatively new to this, but you must have just seen MMA on teh web, and thought its sounded "1337"


I meant judges not refs, everyone knows refs don't have score cards. If you thught about it for a sec you would have realized that.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I have to say and I know I will get a lot of crap for this but Herb Dean is a better Ref than Big John for sure. Take the last ppv for instance Big John let Forrest take way too many Heavy punches from jardine. He could have been seriously hurt there. And same with the Desouza vs Alves fight. I duno what he was thinking there Alves was pounding on him for like a minute and a half unanswered and there was nothing Desouza could do. Herb Dean has fought in MMA before and I think he has better judgement when a fight should be stopped. People say he stops fights to early but really he stops when he believes that if it continues the fighter might be seriously hurt like Shamrock ortiz 2 he did stop it quick but be serious Shamrock had no chance and was going to get KOd seconds after it was stopped.



I don't really prefer one ref over the other, however, I do have some support about Herb Dean being a good ref. If you watch the Sylvia-Mir fight all the fans were so upset that Herb Dean stopped the fight and they all were booing him. Well he had an amzaing eye to see that Tim's arm actually physically broke in two while everyone else was in outrage. This was a great stoppage of a fight regardless of what the fans thought.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Does anyone have a link to the Bas Randleman fight. I have never seen it and am kind of wondering what all this controversy is about.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQo_45mLceY

Part 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD63TJgk8ho

Part 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42_Jq3jEsjs

Part 3.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Come to think of it, I think Bobby Southworth beat Bonnar during season one of the Ultimate Fighter. That was a horribly judged fight.


it was the other way around, and as much as i hate southworth, that fight was a toss up. One fight that comes to mind was Prangley vs Horn.....to me that fight was alot closer than a UD. Rampage/Lindland could have also gone either way in my opinon


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Damone said:


> YouTube - Kevin Randleman vs Bass Rutten part 1
> 
> Part 1.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I agree that Randleman definetly got robbed in this fight. He had tons of takedowns and I think delivered more punishment. Bas got him with a lot of shots from his back but never ever had him in any big trouble.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Randleman dominated Bas.
Forrest beat Tito.
Blah, blah, blah, blah.

Personally, I hate the idea that judges score the fight, but that's the way it works. If a fight goes to a decision, which ever fighter is getting called the winner didn't really win because he couldn't finish. That's the biggest part of the sport.


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Randleman dominated
> Personally, I hate the idea that judges score the fight, but that's the way it works. If a fight goes to a decision, which ever fighter is getting called the winner didn't really win because he couldn't finish. That's the biggest part of the sport.


I disagree with they didnt really win. Look at couture vs ortiz, couture dominated him for 5 rounds.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

if you dont finish its not a clear cut victory


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Back then it was scored differently. Now takedowns are worth many more points even more so than striking it appears.


In in the old days it was just three categories; striking, grappling and aggression. You had to win at least 2 out of 3 to get the decision. Rutten won the striking and the aggression. Randleman won the grappling. In the end Rutten gets the decision.


Pogo


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

fighter194 said:


> I disagree with they didnt really win. Look at couture vs ortiz, couture dominated him for 5 rounds.


Couture dominated for 25 minutes and he couldn't finish Tito. It just shows that Couture couldn't beat Tito decisively. On scorecards he won the fight and anyone who watched could tell that he was winning, but it's not the same as finishing an opponent. That finish is required, at least for me, to establish that one fighter is better than the other.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

st pierre vs mayhem miller









_

jk


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Couture dominated for 25 minutes and he couldn't finish Tito. It just shows that Couture couldn't beat Tito decisively. On scorecards he won the fight and anyone who watched could tell that he was winning, but it's not the same as finishing an opponent. That finish is required, at least for me, to establish that one fighter is better than the other.


He DOMINATED Ortiz for twenty five minutes, and although he didn’t finish him, he showed he was the stronger and better fighter all-round.

I’d love to see a Couture vs. Ortiz rematch though .Maybe at Heavyweight.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Couture dominated for 25 minutes and he couldn't finish Tito. It just shows that Couture couldn't beat Tito decisively. On scorecards he won the fight and anyone who watched could tell that he was winning, but it's not the same as finishing an opponent. That finish is required, at least for me, to establish that one fighter is better than the other.


I agree with what you are saying about finishing, but that may be a bad example. Does it get anymore dominant than out-wrestling a wrestler, dominating him the entire time in his own element, then having him twisted up like a pretzel against the fence and actually, physically spanking him? :laugh: 

Still one of my all-time favorite MMA moments.


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Back then it was scored differently. Now takedowns are worth many more points even more so than striking it appears.
> 
> 
> In in the old days it was just three categories; striking, grappling and aggression. You had to win at least 2 out of 3 to get the decision. Rutten won the striking and the aggression. Randleman won the grappling. In the end Rutten gets the decision.
> ...



You have put up some good arguments, along with Wl2fu, but you will never be able to change people's mind about the Bas and Randleman fight. People just see the first 5 minutes and Bas's broken nose, and say "But he looked more beat up so he must of lost."


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

sorry but some of these replies are retarded. gsp vs penn? cmon that fight was close, not NEARLY close to worst judges decision in mma history. same thing with ortiz griffin. they were both aggresive, but tito got more takedowns, pushed it a lot. VERY close fight could have went either way. i haven't seen enough fights that i could determine to worst judges decision


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Hermes Franca vs. Yves Edwards could have went either way, in my opinion.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

TheJame said:


> Hermes Franca vs. Yves Edwards could have went either way, in my opinion.


Yah both of their fights ended up in split decisions and easily could have went either way.


----------



## onthebrink2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought Jeremy Horn's win over Trevor Prangley was a bad decision.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

onthebrink2 said:


> I thought Jeremy Horn's win over Trevor Prangley was a bad decision.


Yah I remember that fight, When they said Unanimous Decision for Horn I was like huh. Are they serious. I didnt even think he won a round.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I thought the first Nog/Barnett fight was a bad decision but nowhere near the worst. It was really really close but I wouldve gave it to Nog.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Uhh the judge that scored Evans/Bonnar "even" was the worst call I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

the tito/griffin fight.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Uhh the judge that scored Evans/Bonnar "even" was the worst call I've ever heard in my life.


haha yah. Even Rogan was like sometimes I dont know what those judges are thinkin.


----------



## slyall41 (Jul 12, 2006)

AA Vs Tim Sylvia 3, worst decision ever giving sylvia the belt back, everyone i watched it with thought AA won. Even Eddie Bravo thought AA won and they give the belt back to that fat peice of shit.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

slyall41 said:


> AA Vs Tim Sylvia 3, worst decision ever giving sylvia the belt back, everyone i watched it with thought AA won. Even Eddie Bravo thought AA won and they give the belt back to that fat peice of shit.


As much as I so badly would rather Arlovski have the belt than the "Maine-iac", I can't disagree with the decision. Arlovski made two poor judgment calls in that fight. One, he never really tried to take the fight to the ground. Two, he went away from the leg-kicks that were working so well for him during the second round. Especially since it was a 5 round fight, those leg-kicks would have paid off big. As it is all that Sylvia did was circle and throw a cheesy jab, but he did generally outscored Andrei and neither fighter did any spectacular damage or really tried to end the fight. I had it (begrudgingly) 4 rounds to 1 Sylvia with the one round Arlovski got being the second (not coincidentally this is the round he threw the majority of his leg-kicks).


----------



## Mack1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Slightly off topic (sorry)

Surely the ref is there to protect the fighters. With the benefit of TV slo-mo replays and in depth analisis, sometimes their split second judgement calls can be shown to be too hasty or wrong but in the end it has been because the ref was concerned for the fighters safety.

Yeah, sometimes it robbs the fans of an entertaining show but at least it ensures the defeated fighter can come back to fight another day. Look back at the early days, there were some brutal beatings handed out that could probably be highlighted as career finishing fights. Some of the guys defeated back then made a few attempts at comeback fights but were shadows of their former selfs. One bad defeat and your career as a fighter was almost finished. To ensure that the fighters today have a longer shelf life, the refs step in a lot quicker now than in the past.

As I said at the start, sure with hindsight of TV replays, the ref can be shown to be wrong at the time but I'm pretty sure the fighters are happier that they have a ref in the octagon who has their best interests at heart, rather than one who leaves a fight to go too long.

I've watched boxing matches where the commentators have been shouting at the ref, urging him to stop the fight because it was getting dangerous for one of the boxers. All full contact fighters can withstand a level of punishment that would end most of the public but that's due to conditioning - a basic jab would put most members of the public on their ass but fighters can shake that off, collect themselves and continue. Their brain is just the same though, too much head damage and you get into permanent brain damage senarios. We've all seen ex fighters for whom "the lights are on but no-one's home" One fight too many or one bad ref can be enough to do that.

Judges on the other hand are a strange collection of people..lol.

Some come from a fighting background while others don't - how can they agree on anything? Some go for volume of work, some for agression and others for skill - That's where the strange decisions come from. It's bad for the sport when an obvious winner is denied the victory on points and we've all seen it happen. 
A fighter trains solid for around 8 weeks (approx) steps in the ring or octagon, fights well enough to get the obvious victory but is denied by the so called experts...man, that feeling must suck big time.

Finish the fight in the ring, so the judges don't have to count their points!


----------



## Erik.m.olson (Nov 6, 2006)

Tito vs. Griffin


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I dont care what you guys say. Randleman won the fight and it wasnt close. You cant win a fight just by flailing around on ur back the whole fight. If you think Bas won, than you must think Kenflo beat Sherk because these 2 fights were very similar.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fun(Well, not so much fun) fact: Coleman told Randleman to smear Rutten's blood(From his(Rutten's) broken nose) in his(Rutten's) eyes.

Pretty nasty stuff. Though, it's expected from Hammer House.


----------



## Shadow30597 (Nov 29, 2006)

Anybody here know Doctor Peter Goldman? Amazing doc, really kool guy. Anyway, Goldman is BJ's doctor, and they all with some friends hung out after the GSP fight. GSP went to the hospital, BJ sucked down a beer. Who won?


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> bj penn v gsp
> 
> here comes the backlash



:thumbsup: That's what I was thinking. GSP was beat up from the floor up.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm putting in my nomination to make this thread....

*January's Worst Thread of the Month 2007*

Seriously guys, clean up the replies, show some respect, and for God's sake quit being such raging nuthuggers, PLEASE.


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

I know this thread is old but here are a couple questionable judges decision that arent mentioned.


Coleman vs Rizzo

Randy vs Rizzo 1 (debatable)

Busta vs Hendo 2 (alot of hendo's fights very close decisions)

Clay Guida Vs Din Thomas (debatable)

Mezger vs Sakuraba

Ricco vs Nog

Herring vs Belfort


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

Diego vs Karo.......


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Shadow30597 said:


> Anybody here know Doctor Peter Goldman? Amazing doc, really kool guy. Anyway, Goldman is BJ's doctor, and they all with some friends hung out after the GSP fight. GSP went to the hospital, BJ sucked down a beer. Who won?


Fortunately, the scoring is not based on the amount of damage done to an opponent, so St. Pierre won.

Penn won the 1st round, St. Pierre won the last two. It is not like St. Pierre intentionally laid on Penn for the win. If you watched the fight, he was trying to stay activate but Penn was doing a good job defending.

Hell, the fight may have been a lot different if he did not get poked in the eye.


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hendo said:


> Diego vs Karo.......


Are you joking????


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tito vs Griffin


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hendo said:


> Diego vs Karo.......


This is a very tricky fight. IMO karo won round 2 (but it was pretty close) and diego dominated and almost finished karo in the third. Round one couldve gone either way. It was such a close fight, but not really a robbery.


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

fighter194 said:


> This is a very tricky fight. IMO karo won round 2 (but it was pretty close) and diego dominated and almost finished karo in the third. Round one couldve gone either way. It was such a close fight, but not really a robbery.


Dont you think the damage came into it?


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

pretzel1988 said:


> Dont you think the damage came into it?


I dont understand, are you talking about the cuts all over karos face? Cuts mean nothing in a decision. Judging from your previous post you think diego won (as do I) but I dont understand this question.


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

fighter194 said:


> I dont understand, are you talking about the cuts all over karos face? Cuts mean nothing in a decision. Judging from your previous post you think diego won (as do I) but I dont understand this question.


I think the decision was correct thats y i asked if it was a joke! That decision was nothing like worst in MMA history!
The broken touth???


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

BJ and GSP can have a rematch for the title later on this year and end all this foolish arguing over that fight.


----------



## speedythief (Sep 23, 2006)

I can see why some people want to say Penn won the fight against GSP. Georges wasn't able to put a lot of damage on him. I've seen at least a few people call it a lay-and-pray victory but it wasn't like Georges wasn't working when he took Penn down. Penn is as slippery as a greased up deaf guy.

The problem with saying Penn won is that he was reactive and passive in the second and third rounds. After poking Georges in the eye and then breaking his nose on a glancing punch he thought he had done enough to win the fight. Some say he gassed out but I'm not sure about that anymore. I think he just wanted to skip past Georges and go straight at Matt Hughes again. Penn lost focus after the first round and Georges did everything he could to win the decision. That's how it goes sometimes.

Penn won the first round without question but he relaxed and gave the rest of the fight away. If he could've kept up the pace he would've won the fight so Penn fans shouldn't be blaming the judges, they should be blaming BJ for being lazy.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sam Stout vs. Spencer Fisher


----------



## RAMPAGE-JACKSON (Mar 18, 2007)

sanchez vz cro-cop eddie was clearly wining


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Not the UFC, but I'm naming it anyway.

Guy Mezger vs Ricardo Arona.

Mezger controlled this fight, and almost kicked Arona's aggressive, cut digging head off. Arona did no significant damage, and never once had Guy in danger. 

What does Pride do? They award a split decision to Ricardo Arona. 

Amazing.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Forrest V. Tito - Tito Won!!!! *BUT the last judge scored the fight 30-27* (Tito), there is no way in hell that Forrest did not win at least one of those rounds. Whomever that last judge was needs to fix his glasses...


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

daman5 said:


> easily hands down, Tito VS Forrest Griffen, Griffen won.



No way was Tito Vs Griffin a hands down Griffin...Tito absloutely dominated the 1st rd and I would make that a 10-8 round.

The 2nd rd was very debatable and the 3rd I gave Griffin.

To say Griffin won possibly, 

To say hands down that Griffin won is stupid.

BJ Vs GSP 
2rds GSP 
1rd BJ
NO DISPUTE, although Id like to see how a 5 rd title match would finish.


Diego Vs Karo
Very intense fight and would love to have seen that go 5rds!! 

My initial reaction was Diego had done enough, but watching it afterwards I can see where there might be debate. I agree with Pretzel1988 analysis on this fight.


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

Dont you think that someone like the referee or Dana should analyse the score cards to see how applicable they are eg one judge scoring the Tito, Forrest fight 30-27 tito. So if the score card is ridiculouse from one judge like in that fight they shoud bring in another judges scores to veryfy the realistic score! It would get a little complicated but really it is rather simple! its like having the 3rd umpire in cricket! If the other umpires are unsure of something they get another man in! Football has the same thing and Im sure many other sports do! 
So a 4th or 5th judge should be brought in if the fight really is that close! I think anyway!:dunno:


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

good thing this isn't about boxing . . .
judge 1: 47/59
judge 2: 59/47
judge 3: 47/59 

But to the thread, I remember being confused as shit after some Stephan Bonnar decisions...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Stephen Bonnar should have lost to Bobby Southworth and Keith Jardine.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

there are allot of badones


like ruttenvs. randleman.


people say rutten didmroe damage inthe smallt ime they where standing then randleman did as he was on top the wholetime.


but was it randleman with a broken nose ?

no it wasnt

was it randleman getting checked by the docter constantly?

nope


randleman dominated that fight and got robbed.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

ortiz vs belfort and bonar vs jardien 

keith and vitor were the reall winers


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

jardine vs. bonnar was a close fight.

ortiz beat belfort.

rogan and eddie bravo thought so also


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Arona vs Silva 2, Arona controlled the fight (again) but they gave it to Silva. Arona was robbed.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> You are so stupid. BJ Penn won that fight, you could say GSP "took him down," like some other idiot said, but he didn't slam him or anything, when he took him down it looked like they had already been out dinner and a movie, if you know what im saying (actually fighter194 you probably don't((ohh and for your info a good comeback to this post would be "ya cause i haven't been out to dinner and a movie with a guy"(((that sounds like something you'd say))). And once GSP was on him he didn't do shit, look at bj's face not a mark and it not like he's a guy who face doesn't get busted up or anything. look at GSP's face. BJ owned GSP on his feet, who else has done that. By the way this is called MMA not NCAA wrestling so i really don't give a f*** about how many times GSP brought the fight to the ground because again he didn't do shit down there (he probably couldn't even have gotten a pin fall!). Anyways Penn can only blame himself for the loss because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin). Anyways BJ lost on paper if you saw these guys walking down the street the next day you would know who won the fight.


Apparently you don't agree with the UFC 3 round scoring system. Take that up with the UFC.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Newton vs Takase(Bushido 3) was another decision I didn't understand.

Newton took Takase down, pounded him a little, controlled him, and still lost? Takase would sometimes throw up his legs for a failed sub attempt, but that was about it.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

pretzel1988 said:


> I think the decision was correct thats y i asked if it was a joke! That decision was nothing like worst in MMA history!
> The broken touth???


You don't get extra points for breaking someone's "touth" in the UFC


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

fighter194 said:


> lol gsp won that easily.


Ummmm...no he didn't. I think the bloody face of GSP would mean he didn't win that easily. GSP out-hustled Penn, cause he got a whooping until Penn gassed.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Tito Ortiz vs Forrest Griffin. Forrest won this fight! I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know about "worst judges decision in MMA history" but I watched the Fedor and CC fight last night and it seems like CC did more damage to Fedor and Fedor wasn't dominant at all. He never really passed his guard and didn't land too many amazing hits either, it just seemed like every punch he would land hurt CC really bad or CC gassed, thoughts? Plus, Fedor was the one bloodied/bruised up moreso than CC.

Fedor Emelianenko vs Mirko Filipovic

Kind of hard to see his face but his nose was bleeding, eye looks a bit swelled up, and looks like he has some damage on his forehead too. Not saying he lost, but it seems as CC caused more "damage" to Fedor, and isn't that more important in Pride?


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> You don't get extra points for breaking someone's "touth" in the UFC


No but when the fight really is that close how can it not come into consideration?


----------



## pretzel1988 (Feb 15, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Tito Ortiz vs Forrest Griffin. Forrest won this fight! I don't care what anyone says.


Absolutly!


----------



## donvito (Mar 19, 2007)

Black Guy said:


> LEARN TO SPELL HIS NAME RIGHT!!!!!!!
> IT IS GRIFFIN!!!!1 NOT GRIFFEN!!!!!111111
> OMGWTFBBQ!!!!!!
> AND U CALL YOURSELF A MMA [email protected][email protected][email protected]??!?!?!?!??!?!?!
> WTF


lol, nobody cares how his name is spelled. We all know who he's talking about, and besides, its really spelled C-R-Y B-A-B-Y.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Complaining about grammar on a message board is like complaining about sex on a porn set.

Once a post becomes completely unreadable, then you can piss and moan about it.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

hahaha


werd


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damone said:


> Complaining about grammar on a message board is like complaining about sex on a porn set.
> 
> Once a post becomes completely unreadable, then you can piss and moan about it.


He was just joking though, being over the top like people on Sherdog do, hence the ridiculously exaggerated "1"'s instead of exclamation points and the useless letters after "OMG".


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He was just joking though, being over the top like people on Sherdog do, hence the ridiculously exaggerated "1"'s instead of exclamation points and the useless letters after "OMG".


It's not really his post, it's people who try to complain about grammar instead of posting something valid. My post wasn't directed towards him.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

I know this was not technecally a decision, but I would have to vote for Carlos Newton vs. Matt Hughes 1. Carlos Newton choked Matt Hughes out. It was only because Matt was unconcious did he fall down and that is when Carlos's head hit the mat and Carlos got knocked out. They had to wake Matt up to tell him he won and you can clearly see he had no idea what they were talking about. Carlos had the belt stolen from him that night. Matt Hughes I will give credit to because he said he didn't consider himself a champion until he could defend the belt, which he did. Beat Carlos Newton the second time fair and square.

Spelling and grammar in posts ... I am horrible about spelling and most of the time don't care. If you can tell what I mean, then close enough .... Besides, remember I agreed to let Cro Cop kick me in the head for $500.00, anyone with that kind of brain damage can't be expected to spell.

Negativity and name calling. Give me a break... It's one thing to believe someone is wrong and to even say "your wrong" but to call people stupid and **** or gay or whatever is just that, stupid. It shows a serious lack of maturity and a lack of respect for the other people on this forum. And I'm not just talking about the one being called stupid, I don't like reading it either. If you have a point that goes along with the insult, it usually is lost because I'm sure most people see the insult, write you off as childish, and skip right over your post never reading it, so your opinion is lost. I will now get off my soapbox and return you to your regurally scheduled programming.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

kaiser1041 said:


> bj penn v gsp
> 
> here comes the backlash


I agree that BJ won, but I wouldn't say it was the worst decision ever. I agree with Tito vs. Forest. Griffin definitely won that fight. But still, I wouldn't call it the worst ever. I'm not sure where I stand on this one.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

The BJ V GSP was not a bad call....

Bj won the 1st
GSP won the 2nd (u need to watch this rd again)
GSP won the 3rd

Ill admit BJ gave GSP a beating in the 1st rd but the next 2rd went to GSP.
And besides BJ still got a titleshot after losing anyways so.....


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

randleman got robbed


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

dave menne got robbed when he fought baroni. he didnt even go down before they stopped it, he was easily still in the fight and was working powerfull combo's to baroni before it happened


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

toddums said:


> Arona vs Silva 2, Arona controlled the fight (again) but they gave it to Silva. Arona was robbed.


It was a title fight. You need to BEAT the champ to get the title, not just LNP to a split decision.


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> bj penn v gsp
> 
> here comes the backlash


Penn cut Gsp eye lid with his thumb nail and GSp didnt even take a time out following immediatly after wards penn grazes GSp with a uppercut while he was temporairly blinded breaking his nose, mind you all of this taking place in the opening minutes of the first round. Despite all of this GSP comesback does hwat Matt couldnt do Slam Penn repeatedly and grinding him out and out working Penn If anything Gsp Owned penn and demonstarted pure heart thats probably why he has the belt and Pennn and Hughes don't


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

fedor8719 said:


> You are so stupid. BJ Penn won that fight, you could say GSP "took him down," like some other idiot said, but he didn't slam him or anything, when he took him down it looked like they had already been out dinner and a movie, if you know what im saying (actually fighter194 you probably don't((ohh and for your info a good comeback to this post would be "ya cause i haven't been out to dinner and a movie with a guy"(((that sounds like something you'd say))). And once GSP was on him he didn't do shit, look at bj's face not a mark and it not like he's a guy who face doesn't get busted up or anything. look at GSP's face. BJ owned GSP on his feet, who else has done that. By the way this is called MMA not NCAA wrestling so i really don't give a f*** about how many times GSP brought the fight to the ground because again he didn't do shit down there (he probably couldn't even have gotten a pin fall!). Anyways Penn can only blame himself for the loss because he doesn't train hard enough and he should no UFC refs have no idea what they are doing(they are old and probably think it must really hurt to get a double leg put on ya, they probably invision a hip replacement or somethin). Anyways BJ lost on paper if you saw these guys walking down the street the next day you would know who won the fight.


Ok mma fan who obviously know's everything why does GSP have the belt and not Penn, Penn had his chance at it regardless before GSP did


----------

